# MacBook Pro and Sharp AR printers..



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi all..

I have a problem with a friends Mac Book. She has the Mac Book Pro 17" with the Intel Duo Core 2.16 Processor with 1GB RAM and 200GB HD. The Mac OS is 10.4.7. 

The problem arises with the Business Class Sharp AR multi-scanner-printer family. I have installed the latest drivers for these two models that she is trying to use, the Sharp AR-235 and the Sharp MX-2700N series network printer. 

What is happening is that after I send a print job from the laptop to the printer, through the network, the print job in the laptop goes from "Go" to "Stop"...for some unknown reason the print job will stop and the job never gets printed, I have repeatedly enabled the print job, but after a few secs it'll go back to "stop"??I have to delete the print job in the que or it'll just stay there, after it switches to "stop" in the print manager.. I can see the printer and I have done a test thru the utilities software and it communicates with the printer and will show me how much toner is left and etc..so I'm sure that it's seeing and talking to the printer. I have also loaded a HP 2200N printer and that prints with no problem...So the network settings are fine...I just can't get the Sharp printers to work? Has anyone else have this problem?

Any info on this would be greatly appreciated>.

Thanks!!


----------

